# Do you need a dashcam?



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Probably a good idea to immediately download any problem rides (like those above) to your hard drive. 

Today I got an email from Lyft regarding a false allegation from a ride 4 weeks ago.

I forgot to turn on my driver side Vantrue dashcam. Pax did not see my lighted and working passenger side BlueSkysea B2W dashcam because it was obscured by seat. 

That's why she filed false complaint.

I was so disgusted with driving for Lyft that day I didn't even bother pulling the video from my BlueSkysea B2W dashcam and saving it to hard drive. I should have!

I did take some cell phone photos, that may save me. But yeah, passengers (or Uber Lyft) make stories up.

Always good to have something to back your story as a driver.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I've never gotten any boobies, I'm jealous! 

That false allegation stuff is the scariest for sure!


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

I've had a dashcam before, in my first couple months of ride-sharing. I've gotten so much shit from pax because of it. I've heard the usual:

*cameras make me nervous. 
*I don't like being recorded. 
*Why am I being recorded? I'm not going to rob you. 

I support those who have a dashcam. Everyone should have one for their own safety and protection. God forbid anything bad happens to us fellow drivers but of course there will be instances where a dashcam will save your life. 

My question is, what is the best way to hide a dashcam? Who knows some sly tricks to really hide one from a pax view?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> I've had a dashcam before, in my first couple months of ride-sharing. I've gotten so much shit from pax because of it. I've heard the usual:
> 
> *cameras make me nervous.
> *I don't like being recorded.
> ...


Since I drive privates, I need to keep a low profile and hide the camera (mostly) behind the rear view mirror, and I do not point the interior lens on passengers. If for some reason, I do have a 'problem passenger' I could simply tilt up the rear view and easily swivel the lens on the cabin. It is constantly recording interior audio, of course. But, my #1 reason for having a camera is traffic incidents.










Have never had anyone even notice it. Actually waiting at a celebrities house right now, that I dropped there with my private, and the celebrity was in the car and noticed nothing...


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> Since I drive privates, I need to keep a low profile and hide the camera (mostly) behind the rear view mirror, and I do not point the interior lens on passengers. If for some reason, I do have a 'problem passenger' I could simply tilt up the rear view and easily swivel the lens on the cabin. It is constantly recording interior audio, of course. But, my #1 reason for having a camera is traffic incidents.
> 
> View attachment 351749


Nice. I like that. Does it really matter which direction the camera is facing? For example, can I have a camera mounted in the rear of the car facing forward(all you would see is the back of everyone's head)?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Nice. I like that. Does it really matter which direction the camera is facing? For example, can I have a camera mounted in the rear of the car facing forward(all you would see is the back of everyone's head)?


Anything better than nothing. Audio probably 80% of protecting driver against false allegations. This particular camera has 2 lenses, one for traffic, other for cabin. I hide it until I need it. Takes 2 seconds to turn the lens towards the cabin, if needed.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> My question is, what is the best way to hide a dashcam? Who knows some sly tricks to really hide one from a pax view?


A) Do NOT hide dashcam. That defeats the purpose.

B) Comment in your Uber profile that you have dashcam.

C) Post dashcam warning stickers on outside of your vehicle like taxis do.

D) Post dashcam warning stickers on inside of vehicle like taxis do.

E) Have dual dashcam set with LCD screen "always on".


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

EphLux said:


> E) Have dual dashcam set with LCD screen "always on".


I'm on the fence about running with the screen always-on, and think that perhaps it varies by market or the hours that you drive.

I'd add to your great suggestions... F) Have a video archiving strategy. Swap cards, copy them to a large hard drive, upload them to a cloud service, or do something to assure that you have every ride going back for greater than a month. We've heard of 'reports' being made _well after_ the ride.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> I've had a dashcam before, in my first couple months of ride-sharing. I've gotten so much shit from pax because of it. I've heard the usual:
> 
> *cameras make me nervous.
> *I don't like being recorded.
> ...


No need to hide the camera.
Refuse to drive without the camera to be on as the camera is for driver's protection as well as the rider's.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

The people who object to camera are the precise ones who need to KNOW they are being documented.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Have had several conversations with PAX about the dashcam. Only had 1 that complained and asked it to be turned off.

Hopefully it's kept stupid stuff from happening, since most my ride experiences are a bit dull. Boring is good.......


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

The reason to have a dash cam can be summed up as: Because people are liars.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

If I was working the drunk shift, a dashcam would be an absolute necessity.

I stay away from the drunks. Too much risk with very little reward there. I only drive 7 AM - 9 PM, Monday thru Friday, and after 2000+ rides, I've never had an incident where dashcam footage would have been necessary to adjudicate in my favor.

People who work the bar crowd should probably have one. Drunk people don't remember 90% of the reckless crap they do. Video proof may be necessary. However, people like me who work when the sun is up and when people are typically sober, don't really need much backup. I sense that many of my passengers would feel I didn't trust them if I had to explain my reasoning for turning on a dashcam. They're trusting me -- a complete stranger -- to drive them somewhere. I feel I should pay that trust forward.

Would I like a pax recording me behind the wheel for an entire trip? Probably not.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

rkozy said:


> However, people like me who work when the sun is up and when people are typically sober, don't really need much backup.


Let's just hope for your sake that you're never in an accident where you need proof that someone else is at fault.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Let's just hope for your sake that you're never in an accident where you need proof that someone else is at fault.


I had an accident in January at the airport where a kid backed right into my vehicle, which had two passengers in it I had just picked up. He wanted to leave the police out of it, but I called them and got an officer to show up and make a report. His insurance company didn't even bother trying to fight the claim.

In cases where another party is obviously at fault, a police report will win the battle every time. In cases where the faulty party isn't exactly clear, a dash cam may help...but it's no guarantee. A far as recording my pax goes, I've heard many stories here where Uber is presented with footage of a ride in question, only to have that footage ignored as evidence.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Is a camera good to have, sure. Is it an absolute necessity, nope. !0,000 rides, 2 tussles, 1 false claim, 0 camera.

A camera will not save you from a false accusation. You hear of it because Uber's already taken action against you. Deactivation, suspension; 'but I have camera footage.' So! Show me the threads where a driver's been redeemed due to having a camera. There should be plenty.

If you want a camera fine. Just don't be fooled into a false sense of security because you have one. The bad things that happen without a camera will still happen with one. Perhaps having one will help catch your murderer. You'll still be just as dead.

Cameras report they don't prevent. Who has more cameras than a convenience store? Robbed everyday!


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Duh!


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

About 4000 trips.
Only twice passengers reported to Lyft that I have a camera.
About 5 other passengers complained to me.
Some just ask how much is that camera.
I have a digital display sign for recording.


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

I completed over 7,000 rides before I decided to get a dash cam. All it took was one Uber rider in May of 2017 who made up a false complaint to Uber in retaliation of me passing on a short UberX ride that he ordered for his family of five. The father of three little kids with no safety seats falsely claimed that I started to drive off with his foot still in the door. I had to fill out some bs online incident report after which I played phone and e-mail tag with a claims guy at James Rivers. Below is the final response I received from James Rivers along with my reply (oh and the folks at Embassy Suites told me they could only release security camera footage in response to a warrant from law enforcement or if subpoenaed).









I started out with the Vantrue N2 Pro but discovered this past April after an accident that the internal battery had died. When I went to retrieve the dash cam footage after the accident, all I saw were files that I thought were from early January, so I incorrectly concluded that the camera hadn't been working since then. I figured out a few days later that the internal battery had died and that every time I turned off my car, the date would reset to 1/1. By the time I had figured all of that out, I realized that I had likely captured the accident on video - just with the wrong date/time stamps - but then because of the date/time reset, those files would have been overwritten probably that same day. The cops didn't issue a ticket to either me or the other driver because of "conflicting statements". Fortunately, the other driver's insurance company still claimed 80% responsibility, so I took a $3,000 cash settlement and then a few weeks later sold the damaged car to AutoNation for $3,500 (2013 Infiniti JX35 with 205,000 miles and transmission that was starting to fail, so I still came out alright).

Since that discovery, I've been using a Vantrue N2 (non-Pro) that I bought from a friend who doesn't drive anymore (from my research, the non-Pro version didn't have the internal battery issue like the Pro version). I'm almost exclusively a day driver, so the lack of the IR night vision feature only available on the Pro version isn't a big deal. Nonetheless, I'm still not a big fan of Vantrue. Even though I rotate through three Samsung 256gb SD cards every three or four days - and I archive the video files to a 4TB hard drive - the last couple of times I went to retrieve some video files, they were inexplicably missing (both times were after I drove famous people which is the only reason I wanted to retrieve the footage).

Rarely do riders even mention my camera - it's in plain sight - but when they do, they don't come across as concerned about it. I usually respond with, "yeah I completed over 7,000 rides before I decided to install a dash cam..." and then tell them the story about the false complaint that led to my decision. I also explain that this is how I make my living and that regardless of the now 12,000+ rides I've done in the close to five years I've been at this full time, neither Uber nor Lyft have ever given me a sense that either company would have my back after any sort of untoward situation. Also, it seems fairly common now - at least here in the Denver market - for U/L drivers to have dash cams, so my sense is that most regular riders are used to it.

After reading about the Blueskysea B2W in this and other threads, I may decide to give that one a shot. If I pull the trigger and buy one, I'll report back my impressions.


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

RioRoja said:


> I started out with the Vantrue N2 Pro but discovered this past April after an accident that the internal battery had died. When I went to retrieve the dash cam footage after the accident, all I saw were files that I thought were from early January, so I incorrectly concluded that the camera hadn't been working since then. I figured out a few days later that the internal battery had died and that every time I turned off my car, the date would reset to 1/1.


Hindsight being 20/20, all of us with the Vantrue N2 Pro should confirm that the date and time show up as correct when we start the car at the beginning of every driving shift. I do.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Mista T said:


> *Do I really need a dashcam?*
> 
> Recently I acquired a new dashcam. I won't complain about my old dashcam. I will simply say that having the proper features in a dashcam is Uber important. Yes, that was a play on words.
> 
> ...


Footage of the boob or it never happened LOL


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Footage of the boob or it never happened LOL


Hahaha, you trying to get me banned for showing cleavage? Tempting...


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> Since I drive privates, I need to keep a low profile and hide the camera (mostly) behind the rear view mirror, and I do not point the interior lens on passengers. If for some reason, I do have a 'problem passenger' I could simply tilt up the rear view and easily swivel the lens on the cabin. It is constantly recording interior audio, of course. But, my #1 reason for having a camera is traffic incidents.
> 
> View attachment 351749
> 
> ...


I mostly do privates, only black and SUV on Uber...agree with you, confidentiality is king. Have you had any situation that having one helped you out? 
what brand and model of camera is this?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Hahaha, you trying to get me banned for showing cleavage? Tempting...


Sorry it really never occurred to me
that it would break any rules.
I just love that "or it never happened" line
Like anyone would ever care what some idiot thought or somehow felt compelled to prove what they had said just because they were challenged about it by a troll . LOL


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

RioRoja said:


> I completed over 7,000 rides before I decided to get a dash cam. All it took was one Uber rider in May of 2017 who made up a false complaint to Uber in retaliation of me passing on a short UberX ride that he ordered for his family of five. The father of three little kids with no safety seats falsely claimed that I started to drive off with his foot still in the door. I had to fill out some bs online incident report after which I played phone and e-mail tag with a claims guy at James Rivers. Below is the final response I received from James Rivers along with my reply (oh and the folks at Embassy Suites told me they could only release security camera footage in response to a warrant from law enforcement or if subpoenaed).
> 
> View attachment 352579
> 
> ...


Protip #1: If you were never involved in an accident/incident don't fill out any incident report and don't talk to James Rivers at all. Ignore their calls and emails. That way there is no claim and there is no mark on your Lexis Nexis insurance record.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

What webcam đó you all use these days


----------



## rideshare_driver_roc (Aug 16, 2017)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> My question is, what is the best way to hide a dashcam? Who knows some sly tricks to really hide one from a pax view?


Use a discrete dashcam, ie one that is small and does not have a screen. I think that the best dashcam out there is the BlackVue DR-900S-2CH-IR 4k Dual Lens Dashcam. This easily "hardwires" into your fusebox and will switch to a parking mode recording while you're away from the car.
https://www.thedashcamstore.com/blackvue-dr900s-2ch-ir-4k-dual-lens-dashcam-diy-bundle/
Also get a high endurance micro sd card like:
Samsung PRO High Endurance Class 10 Micro SD Memory Cards


----------



## Timinftl (Sep 7, 2019)

EphLux said:


> Probably a good idea to immediately download any problem rides (like those above) to your hard drive.
> 
> Today I got an email from Lyft regarding a false allegation from a ride 4 weeks ago.
> 
> ...


I'm complete Newbie to the Uber Lyft etc driver world and my very first pax was a very upset woman who was cursing someone on the phone. We continue on our way and upon arrival at her destination she starts the screaming again only now I am the target. Later I find I have been reported for faulty door locks, just all sorts of strange stuff. DEACTIVATED 
Camera might have helped prevent lost work and major stress on car payments, roof over head etc. 
Thanks for sharing your experiences. 
Tim Eagan


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I've never gotten any boobies, I'm jealous!
> 
> That false allegation stuff is the scariest for sure!


Yep, and it was the exact reason I got one. I saw a flyer, hanging on a bar bulletin board with a list of ways to get free rides. One was accuse driver of touching you.

Next day I had a dash cam. Oh I took the sign down on my way out that night.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Timinftl said:


> I'm complete Newbie to the Uber Lyft etc driver world and my very first pax was a very upset woman who was cursing someone on the phone. We continue on our way and upon arrival at her destination she starts the screaming again only now I am the target. Later I find I have been reported for faulty door locks, just all sorts of strange stuff. DEACTIVATED
> Camera might have helped prevent lost work and major stress on car payments, roof over head etc.
> Thanks for sharing your experiences.
> Tim Eagan


Driving rideshare without a functioning dashcam is professional negligence.

And very stupid.


----------



## JuicyJones (Sep 8, 2019)

RioRoja said:


> I completed over 7,000 rides before I decided to get a dash cam. All it took was one Uber rider in May of 2017 who made up a false complaint to Uber in retaliation of me passing on a short UberX ride that he ordered for his family of five. The father of three little kids with no safety seats falsely claimed that I started to drive off with his foot still in the door. I had to fill out some bs online incident report after which I played phone and e-mail tag with a claims guy at James Rivers. Below is the final response I received from James Rivers along with my reply (oh and the folks at Embassy Suites told me they could only release security camera footage in response to a warrant from law enforcement or if subpoenaed).
> 
> View attachment 352579
> 
> ...





Mista T said:


> *Do I really need a dashcam?*
> 
> Recently I acquired a new dashcam. I won't complain about my old dashcam. I will simply say that having the proper features in a dashcam is Uber important. Yes, that was a play on words.
> 
> ...


For me i got a dashcam because i drive full time and the level of bullshit i have to put up with on the road is unbeliveable; ive actually been reviewing my ride videos and sending clips of crazy driving (especially at night) to the local police department. Man some days it feels like everyone on the road is either high or drunk. Yeah get a dashcam and stay safe out there


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

JuicyJones said:


> For me i got a dashcam because i drive full time and the level of bullshit i have to put up with on the road is unbeliveable; ive actually been reviewing my ride videos and sending clips of crazy driving (especially at night) to the local police department. Man some days it feels like everyone on the road is either high or drunk. Yeah get a dashcam and stay safe out there


Just dont let Lyft know. Lyft especially is big on covering for bad passenger behavior. They will deactivate you over some trumped up charges in a heartbeat if they learn you are doing this with their Paasengers. Lyft is Desperate to retain passengers at all costs.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> *cameras make me nervous.
> *I don't like being recorded.
> *Why am I being recorded? I'm not going to rob you.


Weird. Nearly 10k rides, one complaint about the camera. Maybe 20 people mentioned it, all said it was smart except the one complaint and that was almost sd t 4 years ago when uber wasn't nearly as popular.



kc ub'ing! said:


> A camera will not save you from a false accusation. You hear of it because Uber's already taken action against you. Deactivation, suspension; 'but I have camera footage.' So! Show me the threads where a driver's been redeemed due to having a camera. There should be plenty.


 Not true, I had an issue and footage cleared me.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> Not true, I had an issue and footage cleared me


You offer such compelling detail; I have no choice but to change my point of view! I've seen lots of posts where the falsely condemned reached salvation thanks to their footage. But I haven't.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

kc ub'ing! said:


> You offer such compelling detail; I have no choice but to change my point of view! I've seen lots of posts where the falsely condemned reached salvation thanks to their footage. But I haven't.


Any dashcam needs to serve 3 main purposes--- 
1. Establish fault and identify other parties involved in traffic incidents
2. Protect me in he said/she said situations with passengers
3. Deter unwanted behavior by passengers, law enforcement and the general public


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Mista T said:


> *Do I really need a dashcam?*
> 
> Recently I acquired a new dashcam. I won't complain about my old dashcam. I will simply say that having the proper features in a dashcam is Uber important. Yes, that was a play on words.
> 
> ...


I've been driving for 2 years. Never had an issue.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> You offer such compelling detail; I have no choice but to change my point of view! I've seen lots of posts where the falsely condemned reached salvation thanks to their footage. But I haven't.


I've posted about it in detail several times.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

kc ub'ing! said:


> You offer such compelling detail; I have no choice but to change my point of view!


I wasn't trying to change your point of veiw, I was simply telling you that you are wrong. Its irresponsible of you to spread incorrect information.

I have a dashcam more to protect me legally against false claims than keep me me in good standing with uber.



Crosbyandstarsky said:


> I've been driving for 2 years. Never had an issue.


I drove for 3.5 years with no issues, both days and weekend nights. One day after a very normal ride, weekday around noon I get the "contact support " message.

I wrote in every day, I let them know I was a DC and could send footage.

After about a week I got a text from someone in support. They asked if I had footage for xx/xx between 12 and 1pm.

Then she called me, asked me if I remembered my last ride. I did, asked my to tell her what I remembered about it. Then asked a bunch of questions. Where did she sit. Passenger back.

What did we talk about. Nothing, I asked how she was doing and was ignored so I didnt speak again until the drop off, I asked if thos was okay, (where I dropped her, it was in front of a business in the street) and said have a good one. She said thanks to too

Then she asked if I got out of the car before or after the ride. I did not. Then she asked if i had touched her either on purpose or by accident. I did not.
Then she asked if I followed her into her place of employment. I did not.

Then she told me the claim. The ***** pax, claimed I it sat up front, and during the ride I put my hand on her thigh and sexually propositioned her. Got out at the drop, opened her door and followed her into her place of employment. 
She said she'd reactive me and I should send in the footage sho she could clear it off my record AND take appropriate action against the ***** if warranted.

I was reactived short after the phone call.

It was all lies, 100% bull shit. Not even close, not even a chance of a misunderstanding, nothing. Complete fabrication.

I uploaded the footage to google drive and sent her the links.

My dc wasn't the best quality but the footage was enough to show she:
1) Sat in the back
2) I did not exit the car
3) we did not speak
4) I did not touch her
5) I continued to drive after I dropped her off.

I was notified that my footage showed overwhelming proof that the allegations we false and that it would be taken off my record.

That day I upgraded my dashcam. Why?
While the one I had was good enough in this case it was old and has limited storage. The coverage inside was decent but not great.
Mostly though it's because it's not really that much of a stretch to make this allegation for a $30 ride refund to something more serious for a bigger payday.

If some ***** could do this for 30 bucks, what would she do for a chance to sue me and uber, the multi billion dollar company for a huge payday.

If some ***** claims you sexually assaulted her and filed a police report and you have no camera how does that end for you?

If arrested, you're screwed. Your reputation is ruined, 90% of the public will think your guilty, even if found not guilty. It would follow you forever, any Google search of your name or "uber assault" you'd be posted on lists on this forum and others. You'd all over the internet immediately.

It would haunt you for life! Your kids, your wife, your siblings, parents would all be affected. Have another job? Not for long.

You'd have to hire an attorney for legal and civil purposes, we are talking $80,000 to $100,000. That's just legal defense.

Lets say your not arrested but the ***** files a lawsuit, as was her intention to begin with. You'd still would have to defend yourself in a lawsuit. 10-80 grand. Your reputation would still be ruined. Your past would all become very public record. The claims against you would become public. You'd be all over social media, portrayed as an attempted rapist. You'd be tried in social media long before anything happened in court. You'd be perceived as guilty by just about anyone who hears about it. You'd either settle to end the suit or go to court, either way your paying. If you settle, you're perceived as guilty. If you win in court, you're perceived as guilty with a good attorney who probably tears this ***** up. Its lose/lose.

Imagine the stress, going through that. All of your acquaintances looking at you not sure if you're innocent or guilty.

Even if the case is dismissed it would still cost you an easy 10grand AND you'd still be all over social media and your reputation would still be forever ruined. Any future employer would see that you tried to rape some ***** with a simple Google search.

I have AAA, never used it. I have rental car reimbursement on my auto insurance. Never used it in 35 years of driving. I have a low deductible, I pay extra for it. Haven't made a claim in 25 years. I hope i never do.

I have a very good dashcam now, 300 bucks I think. I hope I never need to use it.

Hell, a dashcam could save you in the event if an accident. You get t-boned and drivers says you ran the red light. No witnesses, it's your word vs theirs, most likely outcome is 50/50 fault. Your insurance goes up more than the price of a good dashcam.

With a dashcam, you're proven to be bot at fault .

I just can not understand why anyone would take a chance picking up strange people, 1000s per year and not spend a few hundred dollars to protect themselves.

Google search uber driver assault, I wonder how many of those are false accusations that cannot be proven false. It can happen

Again, the shank who accused me was a very non eventful boring mid day ride.











Timinftl said:


> I'm complete Newbie to the Uber Lyft etc driver world and my very first pax was a very upset woman who was cursing someone on the phone. We continue on our way and upon arrival at her destination she starts the screaming again only now I am the target. Later I find I have been reported for faulty door locks, just all sorts of strange stuff. DEACTIVATED
> Camera might have helped prevent lost work and major stress on car payments, roof over head etc.
> Thanks for sharing your experiences.
> Tim Eagan


Imagine if that same woman claimed not only that your locks were faulty but that you tried to sexually assault her!

Get a dashcam, consider it like an insurance policy


----------



## Johnriii (Jul 23, 2018)

I've had a dashcam in full view (upper windshield, directly to the right of the mirror) since i started this. I forget the term, but in KS/MO you don't need permission to film/tape riders. i tell them it protects them and me, and 99% of people are ok with it. I like the idea of putting in your profile the fact of a camera in the car. doing that today!


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> I've been driving for 2 years. Never had an issue.


Same here, until last week. Driving days only, mostly business people, lots of airport in/out rides.

Airport pickup dude cancelled mid-trip and I had to kick him and his GF out. In a safe place. He got ugly though and I reported his behavior immediately afterward. Next day noon my account is put on hold. Took 3+ more days for Uber to call me, so lost hundreds of dollars.

He'd reported a physical altercation and that I'd tossed a suitcase that hit his GF. All a total fabrication. Lucky for me my interview was more believable than his story. I had no dashcam. Didn't need one, right?

I'm picking one up this week. May or may not keep an idiot from making false claims but it's cheap insurance if proof of innocence is needed.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

I just received a notice that the B2W is on sale at the moment, for any that are interested.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07TP64RJM/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Mista T said:


> "Well, I gave the driver a one star and told Uber he tried to show me his penis."
> 
> The friend gasps "You did not&#8230;."
> 
> "Oh, yes I did! And Uber called me the next morning, and I told them that's EXACTLY what happened!!"


Was it the account holder who admitted to this on camera?

If so, please tell me you contacted/sent that footage into Uber.

I honestly wonder if what she did is criminal.

It's certainly libel/slander.


----------



## Michael Jordan (Jan 12, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> Since I drive privates, I need to keep a low profile and hide the camera (mostly) behind the rear view mirror, and I do not point the interior lens on passengers. If for some reason, I do have a 'problem passenger' I could simply tilt up the rear view and easily swivel the lens on the cabin. It is constantly recording interior audio, of course. But, my #1 reason for having a camera is traffic incidents.
> 
> View attachment 351749
> 
> ...


@UberLaLa - What brand/model is that? I got to pull the trigger & get one.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

KenLV said:


> Was it the account holder who admitted to this on camera?
> 
> If so, please tell me you contacted/sent that footage into Uber.
> 
> ...


I took the footage to Lyft, it was a Lyft ride.

If I had the riders full name I would have taken it to Uber as well, maybe cleared an innocent driver. But Lyft is pretty funny about not giving out rider info.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Michael Jordan said:


> @UberLaLa - What brand/model is that? I got to pull the trigger & get one.


Here's the one I have, I'm really happy with it.

https://www.blackboxmycar.com/products/blackvue-dr590w-2ch-ir?variant=8151019126839
You can connect to your phone to transfer files. It connects to the cam through the cam's wifi so you wont be connected. I use an old phone. You can review footage, change settings and such through the phone via am app.

Down side is it only records in 2 or 3 minute files and it doesn't have an "event" marker but I can live with that. I use a 128gb card, I have 2 I got them at walmart. Dont remember the specifics but they are high quality cards. My old phone has a 128gb card and the phone holds 128. I just transfer anything out of the ordinary to my phone.

Blackvue is a great brand.

If you go put this one in your cart and wait 2 or 3 days, they'll offer you X% off.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> I just received a notice that the B2W is on sale at the moment, for any that are interested.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07TP64RJM/?tag=ubne0c-20
> View attachment 354364


Hmm I saw it at $111 yesterday.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

68350 said:


> Hmm I saw it at $111 yesterday.


$111 price is WITHOUT the GPS module.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Michael Jordan said:


> @UberLaLa - What brand/model is that? I got to pull the trigger & get one.


This one:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07TP64RJM/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> I just received a notice that the B2W is on sale at the moment, for any that are interested.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07TP64RJM/?tag=ubne0c-20
> View attachment 354364


Ít back to $159 now.


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

Did you buy another sd card as well?
Looks like it only comes with 32gb. Assuming that’s not big enough.


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I stay away from the drunks. Too much risk with very little reward there. I only drive 7 AM - 9 PM, Monday thru Friday, and after 2000+ rides, I've never had an incident where dashcam footage would have been necessary to adjudicate in my favor.


I only drive 6 PM - 2 AM usually every day, 8000+ rides. Lots of drunks. I've never had an incident where dashcam footage would have been necessary to adjudicate in my favor. No camera but I think I'll now get one. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

james725 said:


> Did you buy another sd card as well?
> Looks like it only comes with 32gb. Assuming that's not big enough.


A 32Gb card can last about 3 hours before it was full!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have been using the Bluesky B2W since it was released. Lets say I am testing it. I like that it uses the 400Gb memory card and I think up to a 512Gb card will work. The GPS module works as advertised and camera footage is great quality. I will say I had some challenges getting it mounted in a way and place I liked. After moving it around several times I think I narrowed it down. Overall I like the camera so far. I am waiting on a new lower profile mount for it that should allow me to fit it right where I want it attached to my rear view mirror arm.

So far I would give this camera a 5 star rating, time will tell if it stays that way.


----------



## FLUBBER (Aug 14, 2018)

I use a Blackvue 750 2channel IR is a great camera for rideshare costs alot though. I have seen it all same and similar stories have happened to me too riders can and do make false allegations whether for a free ride or to retaliate because you didn't let them bring their cigar or alcohol into the car. Here's the problem. You get an UBER support message says "blah blah blah an allegation has been made against you by a rider that said you did whatever some lie. You reply to support and say it's a false allegation tell them you have dashcam evidence to prove the rider lying and ask them for date and time of ride so you can retrieve the footage. UBER will reply back saying due to rider privacy concerns they can not tell you the date or time of ride. Dumb! Ok so you suggest to them you wold upload an entire week of footage to Dropbox tell them they can scroll to date and time segment they care about that should protect whatever bullshit privacy issues they using as an excuse to not help you. Nope they still say won't do it. So you offer to upload the entire log of all your 3k plus rides how about that surely that protects privacy? Nope they will refuse. Dashcam is good for legal defense against criminal accusations as the police will gladly review it but UBER will stonewall you I've already gone through this several times with UBER with no success. Bottom line UBER doesn't want to review it they use a frequency of occurrence system or severity of accusation to determine deactivation does not matter if it's false and you can prove it they won't let you unless you pursue arbitration for wrongful deactivation and get the judge to compel the review of video evidence. UBER has masterfully setup a system that coerces drivers to take all rides, to not report riders for anything, not end rides or kick riders out and wants us to absorb the maximum amount of abuse possible before we ever say or do anything to a rider. Allowing passengers to go back later and change a driver rating gives riders the opportunity to retaliate on your rating later if you report them, submit cleaning fee, or rated them poorly and they noticed their rating go down and pinned it on you. By refusing to review dashcam evidence by hiding behind a privacy policy means we can not defend ourselves which is a planned way to get us to submit to the rider. As a driver anything we do to adhere to the community guidelines carries a consequence. Refuse the minor or dare to even ask for ID? Refuse the drunk people? Kick out the guy who hit you in the back of the head for no reason? Refuse too many riders for car? Each and everytime we do any of this carries a risk of a false allegation and or retaliatory rating we cant defend against. So UBER secretly wants us to take all rides even minors no car seats whatever its fares and revenue and if anything bad happens they can just blame the driver for violating TOS. Why has UBER setup consequences for us otherwise?
Personally I think most of all the bullshit we deal with would disappear if dashcams were required and was an easy procedure to review it and defend against riders accusations and UBER stood behind this. UBER could even cover the legal in TOS as far is consent etc, ...Rider must give consent to video and audio recording in order to ride which is given if you order the ride. We can now drive and handle whatever comes our way without fear of being deactivated by retaliation. Plus riders would get wise if UBERS use dashcams and if they get caught trying to harm a driver or get a free ride then rider account is deactivated as violation of TOS. I also think UBER should make puking in the car a deactivation offense pukers are out of hand are too frequent so theres a problem. Pukers can put us out of work for a week and cause damage far greater than the cleaning fee which we have to absorb so pukers are a big friggin risk! Last thing is UBER needs to require the account holder to be on the ride with a photo and verified age and identity during account setup and stop allowing people to order rides for others or strangers. This would stop most of the underage minor pickups and ensure theres always a responsible party in the car in the event of a situation. Imagine the headline UBER driver killed by rider. Police found the account holder who said he had simply ordered the ride for a stranger at the bar. Police have no further leads. And UBER cares about safety? Baaaahahaha riders safety maybe but not ours for sure. 
In summary best 2 changes to make our lives safer and easier, more enjoyable and with less abuse is we need to somehow force UBER by public shaming to setup a dashcam review policy and require age and identity verified account holder with photo be on the ride and ban ordering for others. Want to ride UBER? Get your own account!
Most case law in the past has determined a car for hire such as a taxi or limousine are considered public places and also places of business there is no expected or implied privacy in a public place thus recording is legal in most states. We are no different than any store or public place that has security cameras everywhere. All taxis and busses have cameras why would any rider think an UBER would be any different? I don't need to post a sign but i do and a big one too if some rider don't like it. GET TF OUT then. My car my life my safety I'm not letting some drunk girl claim I touched her because I refused to wait in the taco bell drive through behind 40 cars at 2 am or kicked them from the car for abusing me.


----------



## DannyboyLee (Mar 31, 2019)

You can have a dashcam but depending where you are at, if you don't have a sign saying you are being recorded when you enter (or among those lines) you could possibly get into bigger trouble than just deactivation. They can claim they never consented on being recorded and report you. You think Uber/Lyft be ok with it and put it on paper stating that you could possibly be recorded but I haven't seen it. People that complain about it though...most likely are up to no good anyways.


----------



## FLUBBER (Aug 14, 2018)

68350 said:


> Same here, until last week. Driving days only, mostly business people, lots of airport in/out rides.
> 
> Airport pickup dude cancelled mid-trip and I had to kick him and his GF out. In a safe place. He got ugly though and I reported his behavior immediately afterward. Next day noon my account is put on hold. Took 3+ more days for Uber to call me, so lost hundreds of dollars.
> 
> ...


Hi no you didn't need a dashcam in this case it worked out and UBER sided with you and turned your app back on. I've gotten lucky a couple times before also. Pretty typical if you do not have too many reports or "occurrences" and are genuinely a good driver. However and this is fact, that allegation about the physical altercation and suitcases remains on your record as an "occurrence". Get a few more "occurrences" and you will be deactivated and the luggage throwing incident will be included in the decision as contributing to the "frequency of occurrence" system UBER uses to deactivate. Remember without dashcam it's heresay drivers word against riders so all UBER can do is take statements which they can not prove. So they wait for a few more and then we are done. Do not be fooled by the investigators fuzzy and warm remarks telling you not to worry about it. So go ahead and ask for ID from minors or refuse them, ask riders to throw their cigars and open alcohol out or refuse the parent without car seat. Anything we say or do to a rider carries a risk of false reports and retaliation. You could be driving and some drunk guy clubs you a few times in the head for no reason. Sure report him but he will deny it happened and probably say you clubbed him and now you are done especially when they see the luggage incident. False reports and retaliation and very common while it may not happen to all or happens to some more than others it's a lot of luck of the draw, where you are working, if you work nights or actually try to follow the TOS such as not picking up minors or reporting riders bad behavior. All ends in consequence for us a false report we can not defend against that stays on our record as a negative.
UBER NEEDS TO ESTABLISH A DASHCAM REVIEW POLICY! False reports need to be squashed 100% if we have evidence to prove it plus riders like the guy that got physical with you could be banned immediately once UBER sees what the rider did. But they don't care what the riders do to us is the point they care about maximizing fares and revenue and thats why they set this system up they way they have.


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

Dude, with that novel you wrote, you can make a killing writing and selling book on line, why are you driving? Maybe you like recording people? I'm gonna keep an eye on you


----------



## FLUBBER (Aug 14, 2018)

Funny troll. Dude you could make a killing doing stand up why are you driving? I have a very high level job. UBER is extra money and something different to do. Keep an eye on yourself if you didn't find anything useful. If you don't find it useful wiseguy don't read it and don't comment if it's negative I could care less what you think. Others here may find some good info and when you troll on this site like that you discourage others from sharing or posting. Most people here just read don't post already as it is. But best of luck to you in any case. And yes I absolutely like recording liars and people who try to set us up or to turn over to police next time a rider robs, pulls a knife or gun on me. I like to think we are all on the same team as drivers. We are taxis. This will happen to you too eventually if it hasn't already. Many drivers refuse to drive without a dashcam and it's from learned experiences unfortunately.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

FLUBBER said:


> Hi no you didn't need a dashcam in this case it worked out and UBER sided with you ....


Never said I needed it this time. I WOULD have though, if they'd found his story believable, but I could disprove it with video.


----------



## Ryhar46 (Jul 20, 2016)

According to the privacy commissioner, you need to have consent from the rider if you're recording inside your vehicle. Customers have the right to ask if they're being recorded, and how those recordings will be used.

If you're going to have an inward facing cam that's recording, then you need to have a sticker or two on your car, and/or let every passenger know verbally, so that they can say yes or no. If you record then in secret and that footage is somehow made public, then you're going to have a heavy lawsuit on your hands.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Ryhar46 said:


> According to the privacy commissioner, you need to have consent from the rider if you're recording inside your vehicle. Customers have the right to ask if they're being recorded, and how those recordings will be used.
> 
> If you're going to have an inward facing cam that's recording, then you need to have a sticker or two on your car, and/or let every passenger know verbally, so that they can say yes or no. If you record then in secret and that footage is somehow made public, then you're going to have a heavy lawsuit on your hands.


Inaccurate. Laws vary by state. Show me the law where it says you cannot video record someone without their permission.

Does that bus tell people they are being recorded? No. But they are.

Do stores always tell people they are being recorded? No. But sometimes they are.

The laws to watch out for are AUDIO recording laws.

If people got in trouble for VIDEO recording, then every person on the street with a cell phone would be facing charges.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

If you drive a vehicle, you NEED a dashcam. Even a cheap one will do the job.


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

From this past Saturday...


----------



## Timinftl (Sep 7, 2019)

Ok, convinced me and it is kinda of a secure feeling. After I got DEACTIVATED because my very first pax was a bit outside the box but now I have been told that the companies won't acknowledge either video or audio...thanks all really ignorant Newbie here. Tim


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Timinftl said:


> Ok, convinced me and it is kinda of a secure feeling. After I got DEACTIVATED because my very first pax was a bit outside the box but now I have been told that the companies won't acknowledge either video or audio...thanks all really ignorant Newbie here. Tim


Speaking of "ignorant newbies", when Uber deactivated me over a completely bogus "my driver was intoxicated" complaint, I sent in my videos and was reactivated by the time I got up in the morning.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Have had several conversations with PAX about the dashcam. Only had 1 that complained and asked it to be turned off.
> 
> Hopefully it's kept stupid stuff from happening, since most my ride experiences are a bit dull. Boring is good.......


And I hope you put the one who asked to turn it off on the curb, and drove off...

No reason not to record unless they have bad motives..


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

ObsidianSedan said:


> Hindsight being 20/20, all of us with the Vantrue N2 Pro should confirm that the date and time show up as correct when we start the car at the beginning of every driving shift. I do.


Good info to know. I just got mine two weeks ago. I will now be sure to check this.


----------



## twcau (Oct 16, 2019)

Even as a UE Delivery Partner (who does it on bike), I have a dash cam - specifically a Cycliq Fly12 CE and Fly6 CE which are specifically designed for bycicles. I won’t ever ride unless i’ve got these working.

It gives me fantastic shots of drivers who don’t follow the road rules, but covers my behind in the case of any events, or gives me suitable proof in the event of needing to claim against Uber’s insurance.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

FLUBBER said:


> UBER will reply back saying due to rider privacy concerns they can not tell you the date or time of ride. Dumb! Ok so you suggest to them you wold upload an entire week of footage to Dropbox tell them they can scroll to date and time segment they care about that should protect whatever bullshit privacy issues they using as an excuse to not help you. Nope they still say won't do it. So you offer to upload the entire log of all your 3k plus rides how about that surely that protects privacy? Nope they will refuse.


If you're getting this kind of message its probably not that serious of a allegation.

I was accused of touching and making sexual advances on some skanky pax.

The investigator asked for the the footage and cleared of any wrong doing.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Jlynn said:


> Good info to know. I just got mine two weeks ago. I will now be sure to check this.


I did not drive or turn my car on for a week because I was out of town. Started driving when I got back. 3 days later I went to remover the dash cam footage from the camera and noticed the date and time reverted to when it was brand new. So I have 3 days of recordings with the wrong date and time stamp on them.

Also when the time changes for daylight savings twice a year the camera does not automatically change. You need to remember to change it yourself.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> So I have 3 days of recordings with the wrong date and time stamp on them.


The dashcam should keep time even if after a long time parking without usage! Did you set up its local time zone in the camera menu after plugging into a GPS module?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

estore009 said:


> The dashcam should keep time even if after a long time parking without usage! Did you set up its local time zone in the camera menu after plugging into a GPS module?


Some cams, have a small rechargable battery for back up. They don't last forever, especially in a hot car


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

My dash cam always comes inside the house with me when I’m not driving. Leaving electronics in a car just invites trouble.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Jlynn said:


> My dash cam always comes inside the house with me when I'm not driving. Leaving electronics in a car just invites trouble.


I leave mine in the car, it's not visible from the outside, barely visible from the inside.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Just read that it's on 20% discount until the 17th:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07SPYG59C/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Just read that it's on 20% discount until the 17th:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07SPYG59C/?tag=ubne0c-20


For sure. If money is an issue, here's how to get a top notch camera for under $120.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Mista T said:


> For sure. If money is an issue, here's how to get a top notch camera for under $120.


With a 32gb memory card included!


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

This is a clean installation


----------

